# 20th woc



## ronan (Nov 14, 2011)

for the one who, just like me, are too excited to wait for pics, you can find a thread on the gcs forum with many nice pics: http://www.greenculturesg.com/forum...preview/page__pid__324734__st__20#entry324734
hope it doesn't matter to advertise it here. (btw, moderator can just erase my topic)


----------



## Scott Ware (Nov 14, 2011)

It's worth taking the 5 minutes to join that forum just to see the photos. The displays are nothing less than I would have expected, and the Nepenthes are out of this world.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link...  I didn't realise somebody had uploaded the pics already... I don't think it is a problem to post GCS links here, I have done so before..


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 14, 2011)

it wouldn't let me join for some reason


----------



## e-spice (Nov 14, 2011)

Scott Ware said:


> It's worth taking the 5 minutes to join that forum just to see the photos. The displays are nothing less than I would have expected, and the Nepenthes are out of this world.



I took a look at the photos. Very nice, but I didn't see anything as good as the 2008 Miami WOC. The Krull-Smith display there was quite a sight.


----------



## Pete (Nov 25, 2011)

there was nothing even close to the krull smith display at this years WOC.


----------



## Roth (Nov 25, 2011)

Pete said:


> there was nothing even close to the krull smith display at this years WOC.



To be honest, this Singapore WOC display was nothing short of a disaster in general. The Grand Champion was another disaster, because it was exhibited originating as a pot plant in Taiwan, and ended up Grand Champion. I guess some Taiwanese had the laugh of their lives when it got the award, though it was a nice plant.

Thw Miami Michael Koopowitz that won the Grand Champion was worth it.

That's another problem people have hard time to understand. A Grand Champion of any exhibition must be spectacular, and able to be understood by both pros, hobbyists, and general public. Michael Koopowitz was such a plant, impressive, amazing, beautiful. At the Tokyo Dome, the Coelogyne was impressive and amazing, many flowers, beautiful. Here, we end up with a greenish thing without leaves, that is far less impressive than a pot plant cymbidium to the general public. That was THE mistake.

Another thing, it would have been very interesting to know the percentage of judges from each country :rollhappy: and in an event such as the WOC, the problem is that they need to accept judges from various systems. If you accept judges from the RHS, AOS, AJOS, they have high standard. If you start to mix them with judges from the Afghanistan Orchid Society or whatever, or different standard of quality, then the mess start. I would suggest too that, to name the Grand Champion, people that are not orchid related could vote or give their opinion, like artists, fashion designers... They would be more realistic in such events to choose something that the general public will like, and understand...

The conference program was apparently very interesting, however it was real fun for me to see that some of my suppliers or former ones needed to choose a speech about orchid conservation and the problem of wild collection... :evil:


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 25, 2011)

Hmmmm.. That leaves me wondering how judges are selected for international standard shows... Anyone knows?


----------

